# Remote control issue



## klgalletto (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi I love the new Bolt but am having issues with the remote. I programmed it for my TV but I have to press the TV power button or volume button several times before it finally works. Ive tried all the different codes listed. I have a JVC TV. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## pop98 (Dec 11, 2009)

klgalletto said:


> Hi I love the new Bolt but am having issues with the remote. I programmed it for my TV but I have to press the TV power button or volume button several times before it finally works. Ive tried all the different codes listed. I have a JVC TV. Anyone else having this issue?


I can not get Bolt remote to work input, volume and power buttons. I have tried all codes for my tv ( 4yr old Samsung). Tivo rep had me try code: 0999 and it did not correct issue. He said remote wont work on my tv. Suggested I buy Tivo slide pro. Why do I need to put more money out when I just purchased a pain in the azz Tivo Bolt.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Oddly enough for our Westinghouse 1080p monitor I had to use Sony codes (was the same for our Logitech Harmony Remote). I know it is a crap shoot but perhaps see if a Sony code works for you? I wonder if Sony OEM the remote interface for a lot of TVs?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

pop98 said:


> I can not get Bolt remote to work input, volume and power buttons. I have tried all codes for my tv ( 4yr old Samsung)..


For my 2-3 year old Samsung is was the second suggested number. I would try that again, and also make sure you're following the directions properly. From what I recall you have to start from the beginning with each code you hit in, which is somewhat odd.


----------



## Mikesz45 (Dec 26, 2015)

The 3 codes provided by TiVo do not work. I've spent about 90 minutes trying the "1999" code search procedure provided by TiVo CS with no success. Has anyone had success with this procedure or any other approach? Thanks!


----------

